# Kettering Town FC, Jan 2015



## mookster (Jan 26, 2015)

I didn't even know this place existed until today so it was nice to see something a little different, although there is something inherently sad about an abandoned sports ground.

Kettering Town FC played at the Rockingham Road grounds from 1897 to 2011 although from 1992 they only leased the stadium after having to sell it to save the club from extinction. After some much trickier than anticipated access we were in and it was a pretty chilled wander, although being surrounded by houses on two sides and a business on a third side we were always aware that some nosey neighbour might spot us and call the police...

All was fine until we came to exit! We wanted an easier way out than the difficult way in so opted for a different route which brought us out by the restaurant place next door. We didn't realise that at the moment the first of us got back over, there was an employee from the restaurant standing right there having a fag break! Me and Landie man were still in the site and heard the voices, and by the time I realised what was going on I was straddling the top of the fence - which is where I promptly became stuck, like an idiot. The matey previously stood there having a quiet fag said to wait a second and out he popped from the fire exit with a ladder!! So me and Landie used the ladder to get down and as Landie steps foot on it, a police car pulls into the car park. So now we think oh great some busybody called it in and sure enough the first question was 'what are you lads doing?' so I approached the officer and said simply that we were just taking photos and were now leaving, to which she nodded and then asked us if we'd seen a little girl who had been lost, their original call out was in relation to the girl and had nothing to do with us at all! A slightly surreal end to the day by any stretch of the imagination.








































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157650429976296/ ​


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 26, 2015)

love this looks so strange seeing a pitch so overgrown thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 26, 2015)

I loved this place when I went..is sad though.i found a homeless man in that bar area in the corner.


----------



## mookster (Jan 26, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I loved this place when I went..is sad though.i found a homeless man in that bar area in the corner.



We saw the bed etc, but no homeless man. There was a tent set up near the outside of the fence though so he may have moved out...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 27, 2015)

This is awesome. Nice little write up to and fair play to the man getting the ladder, and of course the police. Nice shots and thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 27, 2015)

Ha ha, nice one! 
Great pics as usual too!


----------



## krela (Jan 27, 2015)

Always something post apocalyptic and dystopian about abandoned stadiums. Thanks!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 27, 2015)

A narrow squeak with the law! great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks alright that. Didn't realise there was so much left to see there.


----------

